

Ordnance Survey postcode datasets available for free reuse from April 2010 - al_james
http://www.hmg.gov.uk/frontlinefirst/action1/transparency.aspx

======
rwmj
"Consulting" on it, but still better than nothing.

~~~
russss
In a speech today, Gordon Brown had the following to say:

"And from April next year ordnance survey will open up information about
administrative boundaries, postcode areas and mid-scale mapping."

So that seems a bit less tentative to me. We shall see.

~~~
al_james
Yes... I would like to think that no politician would dare back track after a
strong statement like that, but you never know!

------
vidarh
It says they'll "consult on it", not that the decision has been made. Looks
promising though.

------
Joeboy
I thought postcode (PAF) data was owned by Royal Mail, not the OS?

~~~
kierank
I'm assuming this is the Postcode to OS Grid number dataset like the leak a
few months back.

